# [eBay] Gigabyate Mainboard, DDR2 Arbeitsspeicher 4GB, Intel Core 2 Duo 6750



## Sven1234 (14. Dezember 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...53391&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1Intel Core 2 Duo E 6750
cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll  Mainboard  Gigabyte GA-P35-DS4
cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll
A-DATA Extreme Edition DDR2cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll


----------

